# will this survive



## LNG24 (May 23, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have this sapling that was growing up through a bush. I pulled the bush out last year and the little sapling is going strong. My concern is how it grew at the base. The tree is actually right where I was going to plant a smaller tree, but since this is there, I could always prune it to keep it small, right?

It's close to the house. 10-12" and 3' from the main septic line going to the tank. 10' from the tank. If she can make it, at least for 10 years, I figure why not leave it. Am I right. Any problems with it?

If you see the little branch starting at the bottom, I;d like to leave that too for character.


----------



## PB (May 23, 2008)

It should survive for 10 years, but it won't be pretty. I am not sure about the clearances, but if that is a maple tree they are hard to keep small.


----------



## LNG24 (May 26, 2008)

won't be pretty? Should I trim off the bottom shoot?


----------



## S Mc (May 27, 2008)

I'm not sure about your information. You state that this tree is close to the house (10-12")? and close to a septic line (3').

If this area is within a foot of the house it is too close for any tree. If yourclearance is greater than why not go ahead and get your smaller species, better specimen plant to start. Maples can live a couple of hundred years, why limit this one to only 10? Then it will have gained sentimentality and be even harder for you to bite the bullet and take it out. Maples are aggressive growers with aggressive root systems so keeping it trimmed to keep it small is not a realistic option.

I have no problem with "character" trees, they give...well, character. But they also must be in the right spot to allow their excentricities to not become an unacceptable issue in the future.

I would remove it and start fresh.

Sylvia


----------



## PB (May 27, 2008)

What they said, but on the question of survival it will live. If you want a good looking and healthy tree start new. If it is a Norway maple they are invasive and you should get rid of it anyways.


----------



## LNG24 (May 29, 2008)

I meant 10-12' not inches sorry. I guess I'll leave it for another year or two until I have that area ready to be landscaped. Or I might try to replant it back on the property line and see if she takes.


----------



## ATS/TexasTree (Jun 19, 2008)

The one thing that none of have to waste is time. 

Leaving this pathetic "thing" in the ground for even one season is a waste of yet another growing season. 

Removing it now is easy and cheap. 

Replacing it with a better tree now will be an appreciating asset. 

The "thing" in your picture will do nothing to add to your property valuable and might even detract from it. 

Well formed, healthy, and well cared for trees can be worth as much as 20% of your total property value.


----------



## LNG24 (Jun 20, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Beer is cheaper than gas, drink don't drive.



Actually Beer is much more expensive than gas per gallon.


As far as the tree goes. I am leaving it there as I will be excavating out this area next year. No sense planting a "pretty" tree now only to pull it next year. Till then I will let it live and clean the air. 



So what about this tree. Heard a crack during the big storm last weekend and this is what happened. Poor Guy. FIREWOOD


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Jul 13, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have this sapling that was growing up through a bush. I pulled the bush out last year and the little sapling is going strong. My concern is how it grew at the base. The tree is actually right where I was going to plant a smaller tree, but since this is there, I could always prune it to keep it small, right?
> 
> ...



"Will it survive ? 

Not in my yard.

If left alone it would grow to take up space. I would be cautious about its strength in the trunk. Seems like it would already have a start leaning towards the house ( not pictured ). Any size to it and the right wind or ice/snow load and it it become a potential hazard. If you are planning on a different tree there anyway why get attached to this one.


----------



## treeseer (Jul 13, 2008)

The sapling could grow up to be a straight tree. In time.

ID is most important. Find a mature specimen of a norway maple (if that is what it is), and imagine it filling the space that you transplant it to. If that image works for you, go ahead.

As for your newly bent tree, that indicates it was top-heavy. Hire an arborist to look at the rest of your trees, and give them a light pruning, per need.


----------



## LNG24 (Jul 16, 2008)

@treeseer Bet your right, top heavy and all, but all my trees except two are out on the property line and no where near the house. When they come down, its firewood time.


----------

